# I got 60% on my quiz



## Azul91 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in my second semester of college, and I am kind of down in the dumps today. I had a quiz for my Human Genetics class and I found out I got 60% on it. I studied, and ever wrote out a 10 page cheat sheet for myself. I'm a little sad....

Unfortunately I am those people who has feelings of giving up, even though I won't. I'm just feeling kind of down today


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Do you think the problem might be your study methods? 

And I know the feeling! I've gotten a 10, 60, and 50 on my Calculus quizzes this month  . It was mostly my fault for not studying the lessons a good amount of time before the quizzes (I have 4 classes total and have to drive 40 minutes back and forth every day, so it's kind of hard. Need to work on time management).

If your professor isn't that good and the textbook is "meh", there could be some good resources online and you tube videos for the class.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

A lot of people hit problem areas and go on to do just fine. If your current study tacts aren't working, mix it up. Start earlier, add flashcards, cut out the excess, etc.


----------

